# Cups: No Pages Found!

## remix

and there is paper in the tray obviously.

i've installed an epson r220 using foomatic gimpprint and cups

but when i try to print, i get Status: "No Pages Found!"

setting error logging level to debug shows almost nothing interesting, or that i can read.. basically "No Pages Found" is all it said.

this doesn't sound like a problem that only i've ever had. has anyone been able to fix this? it's pretty much wasted my entire night.

----------

## wynn

Please would you post the /var/log/cups/error_log that you got with "LogLevel debug"? Without that it doesn't seem possible to get started.

Could you also add the version of CUPS, gimp-print and foomatic you have installed?

----------

## remix

net-print/cups-1.1.23-r8

media-gfx/gimp-print-5.0.0  (i unmasked this for ~amd64)

net-print/foomatic-3.0.2

```
I [03/Oct/2006:20:19:34 -1000] Started "/usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=18994)

I [03/Oct/2006:20:19:34 -1000] Adding start banner page "none" to job 269.

I [03/Oct/2006:20:19:34 -1000] Adding end banner page "none" to job 269.

I [03/Oct/2006:20:19:34 -1000] Job 269 queued on 'epson' by 'root'.

I [03/Oct/2006:20:19:34 -1000] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/pstops (PID 18996) for job 269.

I [03/Oct/2006:20:19:34 -1000] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 18997) for job 269.

I [03/Oct/2006:20:19:34 -1000] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/rastertoprinter (PID 18999) for job 269.

I [03/Oct/2006:20:19:34 -1000] Started backend /usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb (PID 19000) for job 269.

E [03/Oct/2006:20:19:34 -1000] PID 18999 stopped with status 1!

I [03/Oct/2006:20:19:34 -1000] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [03/Oct/2006:20:19:35 -1000] [Job 269] No pages found!

I [03/Oct/2006:20:19:36 -1000] Started "/usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=19001)

```

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Do you have ghostscript-gpl or ghostscript-esp installed?  If it is ghostscript-gpl, try unmerging that and installing the other.

----------

## wynn

```
/usr/lib64/cups/filter/rastertoprinter (PID 18999)

...

PID 18999 stopped with status 1!
```

yabbadabbadont's suggestion may be the reason why rastertoprinter is failing but, without "Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more." we can't be sure.  :Smile: 

----------

